

Moleskine notebooks, the original PDA - moswald
http://www.moleskine.com/eng/_interni/storie/immagini.htm

======
moswald
I find it much easier to keep my ideas in order using a notebook instead of my
iphone or other PDA. To me theres a lot of beauty in the longevity and
immediacy of a notebook. They obviously fill different roles, but I really
find myself reaching for a pen much more than I expected.

